# 1 Stand 2 Tanks?



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a pretty nice looking stable Metal stand (not these flimsy one's) for the 30g which I don't use and I was wondering if I can use it for my 2 ten gallon?

The idea is to have the stand as is and get a 1" thick oak wood shelf to screw on to the top to hold both tanks as both tanks side by side are obviously longer then just the stand alone.
Stand is 25" long and both 10g's together are 40" long.....so pretty much half of each tank would be supported by the metal stand and the other half by the wood only....

Do ya'll think this is stable enough for 10g's or rather not??:-?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it would be stable enough as long as it was out of the way where no one would bump into it hard.

Make sure to use thick enough wood and place a styrofoam sheet or two on top of the wood- everything will be groovy.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

It'll be way in the corner of my office so no worries there. I thought about 1" wood? then screwed down through the frame of the metal stand every few inches?!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That sounds kind of risky to me. Half of the tanks' weight would be hanging out over the supports....I dunno. 10g's aren't all that heavy but it still seems risky to me.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol: I'm not too sure neither which is why I ask hoping there's a better DIY'er / carpenter out there then I am, someone who'd know :lol:


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

How much weight will be on/between the frame? Will it actually be hanging over halfway?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh shoot however many lbs 10g is x 2 tanks LOL plus both them have sand bases.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

The ends might bend a little bit, but I don't think the wood would crack or anything. I'd probably put a 1" or 2" lip on both ends to prevent the tanks from sliding over the edge of the wood.


----------



## JasonI (Feb 17, 2010)

What about placing two supporting brackets alongside the underneath of the wood hence two 90 degree triangles to help support the extra over hang weight as oppose to nothing under it. You may even be able to get something from your local hardware store like those brackets for shelveing this may work if you know what I'm making refferance to. Hopefully this works.


----------



## JMILLER (Dec 19, 2009)

^
l
l
l

l agree but take it one step farther, know anyone with a welder? a few pieces of scrap tubing and a few tacks and you're set. With just the wood sooner or later any board with flex due to the constant pressure which would lead to a cracked tank. It might last a few days, or years. 20 gallons of water doesn't sound like a whole lot, until it's on the floor. ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh screw it before I mess around like that with the stand adding braces on the sides etc....I'll just build a stand matching the one I build for the 55g that also sits in my office that was its all 1 look and it WILL def going to hold both 10g's (since the way I build them was already "overkill" for the 55g so I was told by a carpenter). Rather safe then sorry and I can still use the cute metal stand outside on the porch for plants; that'll be all safer in the end this way 
Thank guys for the ideas!!!!


----------



## toddmc (Mar 31, 2010)

If my math is right, the max shear stress on your 10x1 inch piece of wood is 4 psi. The shear strength of oak varies by species, but even the weakest is around 1400 psi. I don't think it'll deflect much since the loading is constant, so figuring the tensile and compressive loads seems fairly useless. Jump up and down on it and see what happens. Probably nothing.

I guess it makes sense, a 10 gallon tank only holds 83 lb of water. Two inches of sand adds about 23 pounds, so a little over 100. 200 pounds isn't much for a board that size.


----------



## toddmc (Mar 31, 2010)

toddmc said:


> If my math is right, the max shear stress on your 10x1 inch piece of wood is 4 psi. The shear strength of oak varies by species, but even the weakest is around 1400 psi. I don't think it'll deflect much since the loading is constant, so figuring the tensile and compressive loads seems fairly useless. Jump up and down on it and see what happens. Probably nothing.
> 
> I guess it makes sense, a 10 gallon tank only holds 83 lb of water. Two inches of sand adds about 23 pounds, so a little over 100. 200 pounds isn't much for a board that size.


I guess I should have figured out the bending too, since in the middle your safety factor runs around 3.3 (cross grain) to 25 (with grain), which is more of a limiting factor.


----------



## JMILLER (Dec 19, 2009)

And while you are doing all that figuring don't foget to factor in excessive moisture and possible spillage. To many variables to chance it if it was me. 

I also saw on another forum this young man's 65 gallon tank on a low coffee table with 12" hanging over on each end. It was resting on piece of 1/2" plywood and he said it had been like that for years. So who knows.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

toddmc said:


> If my math is right, the max shear stress on your 10x1 inch piece of wood is 4 psi. The shear strength of oak varies by species, but even the weakest is around 1400 psi. I don't think it'll deflect much since the loading is constant, so figuring the tensile and compressive loads seems fairly useless. Jump up and down on it and see what happens. Probably nothing.
> 
> I guess it makes sense, a 10 gallon tank only holds 83 lb of water. Two inches of sand adds about 23 pounds, so a little over 100. 200 pounds isn't much for a board that size.





toddmc said:


> I guess I should have figured out the bending too, since in the middle your safety factor runs around 3.3 (cross grain) to 25 (with grain), which is more of a limiting factor.


:shock: Uhm yea sure I fully understand what ya'll are talking bout now :lol: I just rather built another big & stable one like I did for the 55g rather safe then sorry with that kinda stuff and since I'm too small I always have hubby test "sit" on my stands to be sure it'll hold the tank :lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

JMILLER said:


> To many variables to chance it if it was me.


Exactly!!!! :-D


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with building your own. You're quite the handy woman you know!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> I agree with building your own. You're quite the handy woman you know!


No not really :lol: just very simple no details added kinda stands...It'll be the same then the 55g stand....I think you seen pictures of it hadn't you? Spoot on here seen my stand live and he liked it well so that's a plus that they ain't too ugly :lol:


----------



## spoot (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't told you this yet, but when I get my 75 or 40 breeder, we're going to make me one of those for it. =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

